# Borsa Bella Sleeve Report with Pics!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I received some new sleeve style cases from Borsa Bella to test out and photograph. Melissa has added some extra padding for protection and also done a top zip style (my idea). This is perfect for throwing your Kindle into a smaller purse and giving you easy access without having to pull out the whole thing. Very handy!














































Also for $5 more you can now choose a custom fabric for the interior like the polka dots above, just love that! She is also working very
hard on a _travel bag_ with the perfect fit for your Kindle, in a cover, with a pocket for your lights, charger
etc and a top zip style of the large kindle bag, that will hold your Kindle covered.

FYI: the pic on the Kindle screen in the first shot is _not_ a screensaver (sadly), just loaded as a pic file.

_disclaimer_ I am now officially working with Melissa (taking photos for her) but only in trade. I am hoping my knowledge with the Kindles will
aid her in making the best possible Kindle bags for me (oh yeah and y'all )! I also would not do this kind of barter if I did not *love* the product...and believe in the person 
behind it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Love that top zip one, and can't wait on a travel bag.

I'm glad she's doing a little more padding on the sleeves.  The level on the larger bag, to protect the kindle while it's already covered, is just right--after all the cover is your real "protection", the bag is to protect the cover, keep out dust & crumbs, and make it convenient to carry as far as I'm concerned.  But since the covers add significant additional weight, it would be nice to have a decently padded sleeve that isn't as oversized as the netbook types for those times when you want to keep the Kindle with you and can't afford the additional weight.

It's a trade off, off course, I know I run a bigger risk of damage that way, but I also have physical limitations that mean sometimes the added weight of a cover is going to put me over my carrying limits for what my body can handle on a given day. About half the time already, I read the K2 without even the benefit of its juryrigged temp cover because my hands & arms can't keep the additional weight stable. I will definitely be picking up one of the new sleeves as soon as she has them ready to go.

Besides, now I can pick more fabrics.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> This is perfect for throwing your Kindle into a smaller purse....


Is that supposed to be a "smaller" purse?  Wimmins are funny.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I will definitely be picking up one of the new sleeves as soon as she has them ready to go.
> 
> Besides, now I can pick more fabrics.


I think you can go ahead and order just let her know you want the "top zip sleeve with extra padding"...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I think you can go ahead and order just let her know you want the "top zip sleeve with extra padding"...


LOL--I'm afraid to. She has a purse up I've been eyeballing all week! And I already love my first K2 bag from her. But so much money out the door already this month and we're what, 3 days into it? 

I'll cave within a day or so, I'm sure.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't wait to see what the new travel bag will be like. I'm really pleased with the Kindle case I bought. I also went and bought a gadget bag in the same print for my light and hopefully the charger will fit in there too. Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the post.  I just bought the last bag in the same print that holds the covered kindle.  I love the design! It will look so good with my skins. This won't be my only one for sure.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the top zip bag.  Its so cute and they are such a good price that you could change up the colors and not go broke.  Loved the hot pink color - also that you can add for extra different material on the inside.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Will Melissa be adding some of these to her Etsy site?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The sleeves are already on there and include the extra padding. I think if you want the top zip you need only request it. If you 
want the custom interior you I think you can choose the "request a custom item" button to the right of the page,
send her the combo you want and she will take it from there. Again, that is $5.00 more. Also if you do not see the fabric you want, look at her other stuff, you can request pretty much anything on there. as long as she has it she can do it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love both of my K 2 wristlets and will definitely be ordering one with the zippered top. Thanks Octochick. Off to visit the site


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG!  I going to be so broke from this site, I won't be able to order any ebooks.

I am very interested in the travel bag, please advise when that is up.  I finally got around to ordering one of those pyramid pillows today for me and a friend.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> OMG! I going to be so broke from this site, I won't be able to order any ebooks.
> 
> I am very interested in the travel bag, please advise when that is up. I finally got around to ordering one of those pyramid pillows today for me and a friend.


Those pyramid pillows do look awfully comfortable, I've been eyeballing them as well. Thankfully I didn't realize Amazon was carrying them until AFTER I'd placed my latest order; I can put it off a little longer. Maybe.

Since I have one of the original "with cover" sleeves already, I think I'm going to wait until my Oberon arrives & I've had a few days with it before I move forward either with another sleeve or a travel bag. I'm still working out how I'm using/carrying/reading my K2, and I think I need to get more than a week or so of using it under my belt before I spend any more $$ on the outside versus the content.  Tried it in its temporary cover with the purses I use the most, and it fit them all, even though the temp cover is a good 1/2 to 3/4" larger than the Oberon will be, so I feel comfortable at least that I can carry it around in the meantime. If it's too heavy, I'll just end up taking other stuff out of my purse for a few days! LOL

Melissa's prices are good, her quality & customer service are excellent. I have no doubt I'll be buying more from her before the month is through.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks pretty neat actually. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Octo!  Those look very nice.  Once I get my M-Edge which is on the way and choose a skin, I'll see what Melissa has come up with my then.  and I do have my bag from here ready to go, using it now for the naked Kindle to sleep in or on.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I sent her an email yesterday and I will be getting a sleeve with a brown/coral looking material & top zipper. Another plus to a top zipper is you can put it in the case with the usb towards the zipper for charging.

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=14273965

I read out of the case half the time anyway so it will be nice not to have to keep putting it in and out of the harder case. Love the material.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Those pyramid pillows do look awfully comfortable, I've been eyeballing them as well. Thankfully I didn't realize Amazon was carrying them until AFTER I'd placed my latest order; I can put it off a little longer. Maybe.


I ordered the pyramid pillow from drugstore.com. I was only offered one color choice, burgundy. The price difference was enough I ordered another one for a friend.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

The Borsa Bella sleeve, screensaver, everything looks beautiful, Octochick!  Thanks for sharing the pics!  Love the screensaver


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the idea of a travel case!  Carrying all accessories with me would be great.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very nice looking case


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Wonder if it's possible to get something in more of a neutral color?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kind said:


> Wonder if it's possible to get something in more of a neutral color?


I'd say absolutely. Drop her a line through Etsy. She's incredibly flexible & prompt about responding to any questions.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Victoria is right, she does black for sure, and I am sure she has other solid colors you could choose from. 
I think the quilted chocolate brown she use for some interiors would make a cool, masculine cover...(check the "Cover Envy" post I made.

I also know another male customer emailed and asked for something more boy friendly and she sent him a few choices...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> The Borsa Bella sleeve, screensaver, everything looks beautiful, Octochick! Thanks for sharing the pics! Love the screensaver


Thanks but it is just from a photo file, not an actual screensaver... and I added the name in photoshop. Hoping someone hacks too do real screensavers soon!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Thanks but it is just from a photo file, not an actual screensaver... and I added the name in photoshop. Hoping someone hacks too do real screensavers soon!


In case you have not seen it, there is now a way to add your own screen savers!









I followed the info here on mobile read (starts at #41)
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40302&page=3

Read the hole thread, not as hard as it may sound. A little tricky though if your on a mac!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I just heard from Melissa and she got a K2! How is that for commitment ! 
I am sure she will love reading on it too. I think this will help her with sizing issues. 
She is also still working on the travel bag, the first prototype had some issues.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I really like the Borsa Bella bags, there's no chance I can justify one. I just bought a Dooney & Bourke bag, and that more or less broke the bank 

It's this, only in a saddle brown instead of white:


----------

